

Kvm and bridge networking problems - shrineOfLies

In the default configuration the vms cannot talk to other kvm created vms. I did a traceroute from one vm to another, while running tcpdump on my host&#x27;s br0. The arp packets for both directions of communcations returned the same mac address. Needless to say, they couldn&#x27;t talk to one another.<p>KVM was so close to making a simple to use bridged networking, they shouldn&#x27;t have stopped where they did. Now I have to manually assign a mac address.
======
wmf
KVM is a low-level tool. Are you using any management layer like libvirt?

